# Jedi Master Pikachu



## bluebright (Jun 3, 2007)

I've been playing a bit of Diamond...and some Lego star wars...it may show in my work. I apologize.







Make-out point. GBATemp, keep spreading the love.


----------



## lagman (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## beethy (Jun 3, 2007)

hahaha
i hate both SW and Pokemon .. but i love this drawing


----------



## OSW (Jun 3, 2007)

Yep. Very nice.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 3, 2007)

it looks like yoda was trying on red shoes before pikachu interrupted him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why has he only got one red shoe on


----------



## reemixx (Jun 3, 2007)

And Pikachu has an earring! XD


----------



## bluebright (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks. No, yoda is being sponsored by Nike.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 4, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## JPH (Jun 4, 2007)

nice


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jun 3 2007 said:


> it looks like yoda was trying on red shoes before pikachu interrupted him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO i never noticed until you said that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nice work there mr fluff.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

works for me


----------



## Migugu (Jun 11, 2007)

Nicely done, you even copied the speaking manner of Yoda


----------



## Ery (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(mr fluff @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> thanks. No, yoda is being sponsored by Nike.


He does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
I never seen any nike stuffs in the movies


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 18, 2007)

wut a pimp!!


----------

